# online live plants



## tplantsalot (Oct 19, 2016)

looking for the best place to purchase live plants online - had a great experience with plantedaquariumscentral.com, but shipping is spendy. 

thanks


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've not had good luck with pac, besides the redicously over priced shipping their matted plants use non ss metal mesh which kills shrimp. They also mis-sell/id several plants. I was given dwarf sag when i bought narrow leaf pygmy chain sword, and when I tried e. pavifloruous tropical (small sword) i get an emersed gown baby plant for an e. grisebachii (real monster of a sword).

Try searching this forum for sellers. Or if you use e-bay contact jdaquatics13, great seller.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

aquariumplants.com. their shipping is the hardest part. you get a good amount for the order, lots of selection. but choose wisely cause shipping is $$


----------



## milingmiles (Aug 26, 2016)

Just a word of caution: Be careful when ordering from AquariumPlants.com. They have an "automatic" shipping upgrade policy, i.e. if you choose the cheapest shipping option, they will upgrade it to the "overnight" option and charge your credit card WITHOUT telling you. I had to find it out the hard way: ordered some simple plants recently from their website, but was charged $46.93 for overnight shipping without any notification! I only found out when the credit card bill came. When I called their customer service, the explanation was simply that they "had to make sure the plants stay alive in hot weather during shipment". I didn't think that was reasonable, so decided NOT to order from there any more.

I've had great experience ordering plants and inverts from AquaticArts.com and various vendors from eBay.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Just support the users of this site and buy from them.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I've had good luck here in the forum, i've also had good luck with aquabid, and i will second jdaquatics13 as a fantastic ebay seller. I've bought from them a couple times with great results each time


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

This forum and aquabid, pay attention to feedback


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

milingmiles said:


> Just a word of caution: Be careful when ordering from AquariumPlants.com. They have an "automatic" shipping upgrade policy, i.e. if you choose the cheapest shipping option, they will upgrade it to the "overnight" option and charge your credit card WITHOUT telling you. I had to find it out the hard way: ordered some simple plants recently from their website, but was charged $46.93 for overnight shipping without any notification! I only found out when the credit card bill came. When I called their customer service, the explanation was simply that they "had to make sure the plants stay alive in hot weather during shipment". I didn't think that was reasonable, so decided NOT to order from there any more.
> 
> I've had great experience ordering plants and inverts from AquaticArts.com and various vendors from eBay.


they did that for me too. they force you to do the quickest shipping because of the "heat". that judgment option should be left on our decision, shouldn't be forced.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Also if you order on pac, put 1 item in cart and plug in zip for shipping, note the amount. now add something else (small), omg the shipping cost went up! Why? its a flat rate box, because they're charging cost of plant in shipping too so if you do try to get a refund, they still keep $ for plants..


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I've gotten great plants from members here. I highly suggest using your fellow forumites. 
If you're set on a retailer, the only one I've ordered from multiple times is Bamaplants.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Aquariumplant's.com is where I have been buying plant's for last few year's.
Good selection, and if one read's the shipping/ordering policies regarding substitution's,automatic shipping upgrades which are clearly explained,should be no surprises.
I am not affiliated with the company and receive no compensation from them .


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Always look to forum members first. Follow tabs "Forums> Member Forums> For Sale/Trade" and see what's available. In addition to supporting our peers, you're likely to get hooked up with generous portions, or a freebie plant, or just good Karma, and know you're buying from a hobbyist who cares about what they're selling. If you don't see what you're looking for there, I've bought from and trust AquaticArts.com and Buceplant.com. Just my 2 cents... They aren't as huge on selection as the bigger guys, but their customer service is outstanding. Dave and Crystal built AquaticArts out of Dave's apartment years ago (back then it was called InvertObsession). They're nice down to Earth people. Buceplant.com has some really cool stuff too. I did an order from them and they sent me 1 of an item instead of "1 group of 3" that I had ordered. I sent them an email and had an apologetic reply 4 minutes later! Ed told me the packing team made a mistake and he sent me my missing plants, plus extras, plus some Thor's Hammer java ferns plus a few Buce's for the "trouble". It was a human error, these things happen but it's how they're handled that shows a person's/company's character. They owned it and made it right, and them some


----------



## AquaLady86 (Jun 2, 2013)

Jacobsaquarium.com he has excellent prices and a YouTube channel on how to care for plants.


----------



## malfist (May 31, 2015)

I always buy from here or my LFS. Everything tends to cost less, and comes out better.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got an order from buceplants.com. I'm over the moon about them. Huge, generous specimens, fast shipping, healthy plants. I can't wait to order something else now.


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

I also get most of my plants from members here, and I use aquabid sometimes as well. Never had issues receiving plants from either sources.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

pwolfe said:


> I just got an order from buceplants.com. I'm over the moon about them. Huge, generous specimens, fast shipping, healthy plants. I can't wait to order something else now.


"generous specimens" indeed. I ordered a few different buce "mini clumps (3-5 plants)" and broke them up into about 8 or 9 pieces

"fast shipping and healthy plants" was my experience too. From CA to Richmond, VA in like 3 days and everything looked great

"can't wait to order something else now" Ditto. I actually though about setting up a new tank so I could order more Buce. Had to reel myself back in.... for now


----------



## redchaser (Apr 27, 2015)

I've had fantastic luck buying from forum members here. Several things, 1. For the most part they have been very responsive about answering questions and offering advice/assistance. 2. They've over delivered on portion size virtually every time I've ordered. 3. Shipping has been very reasonalbe. 4. I've been able to find a pretty wide variety. Best of luck to you.


----------



## AquaLady86 (Jun 2, 2013)

Is aquabid easy to use? Like an aquarium based ebay?


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

AquaLady86 said:


> Is aquabid easy to use? Like an aquarium based ebay?


Yes


----------



## rewsemail (Oct 15, 2016)

AquaLady86 said:


> Jacobsaquarium.com he has excellent prices and a YouTube channel on how to care for plants.


I use Jacobs pretty much all the time. He just opened up a nursery... Don't quote but I'm sure he'll be adding more aquatic plants to his list for sale now that he has the space available to him

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rewsemail (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes very easy.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

